# Silver maple



## DKMD (Sep 3, 2012)

I got some nice pieces of silver maple from my local tree killer(Okietreedude), and I finally got around to finishing one of the bowls. I cored this blank and finished the smaller, inner bowl, but I forgot to take pics of them together. The little one looks just like this… Only smaller.

About 9" across and just wet sanded with walnut oil at this point.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.

[attachment=10107][attachment=10108][attachment=10109]


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 3, 2012)

Beautiful as always. Wood has incredible color.


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 3, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I got some nice pieces of silver maple from my local tree killer(Okietreedude), and I finally got around to finishing one of the bowls. I cored this blank and finished the smaller, inner bowl, but I forgot to take pics of them together. The little one looks just like this… Only smaller.
> 
> About 9" across and just wet sanded with walnut oil at this point.
> 
> Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.



Is this what's commonly called silverleaf maple?

I've cut a few into boards, but none of them looked anything like this. Beautiful work!


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow, this might just be the most awesome wood I've seen used in a bowl, this is just beautiful wood (and excellent turning) but really really nice.


----------



## dean jordan (Sep 3, 2012)

WOW again that is beautiful. great classic form I like the foot.


----------



## davidgiul (Sep 4, 2012)

Bad to the bone as usual, Doc. Love the chatoyancy.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 4, 2012)

Great job Doc - as always ! The walnut oil really makes the color and grain pop - more than I thought it would have. Nicely done. 
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2012)

Beautiful piece o wood! I like all the voids, gives you some more to look at, the soft maples are fun to turn! Nice work David!


----------



## bench1holio (Sep 4, 2012)

very nice peice david! beautiful grain, stunning colour and great shape


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## TimR (Sep 5, 2012)

Gotta be one of the purdiest bowls I've seen in a while DK...can't imagine how it could be nicer


----------

